
Combining Video and Movement Data to Enhance Team Sport Analysis (2018) [pdf] - lichtenberger
http://publications.lightfield-analysis.net/SJLBZGSAGK17_tvcg.pdf
======
yread
This startup is doing something similar

[https://metrica-sports.com](https://metrica-sports.com)

(no affiliation except sharing incubator)

------
kodz4
Playsight has been doing interesting things with their smartcourt tech.

